# My Awesome 10 Gallon Tank



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I've been really bored on this site because all of my fish are 100% healthy, so here are some pictures of my some how perfect water qualitied 10 gallon tank If anyone wants to comment on it, please let me know if I'm doing anything wrong








This is the tank








Here is my diamond tetra He's lived in this tank since last january He's full sized and completely healthy








This is my friend's sunburst platy. There are 4 of them and I'm only going to have them for a couple of months because he just got a hatchling musk turtle and the platies have been stealing his food so I get to take care of them








Here's one of my 2 serpae tetras They've been around as long as my diamond tetra 








Here's my black phantom tetra I got her about a month and a half ago When I first put her in the tank, she immediately schooled with the 2 serpae tetras, which is very surprising 








And this is my female betta Besides the platies, she was the newest addition to the tank. I've heard so many people say that she looks like a young male, but this is an old pic and she has an egg spot on her and she's gotten chubbier so she's a deffinite female.

Please comment soon


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow beautiful man. I love female bettas. One of the best 10 gallon tanks ive ever seen for sure!!

I thought those tetras with the spot on their chest were called bleeding heart tetras? I'm probably wrong


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its nice to see such healthy fish in pics. Too many "name that disease" shots lately. Keep up what you are doing. If you are bored, help a newbie. You've obviously got the basics down.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

bleading hearts have a red spot on their chest not a black spot so that may help you. although i do think you should have your surpaes and diamond in a larger school!


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments The serpaes and the black phantom are in a school of three so I think that's a good amount for a school. For the diamond, I've been through 2 diamonds so far and neither of them were any luck. One died because of the diamond harrasing it and the other didn't die from harrassment, but he sure was harrassed a lot(he died of cancer). I think he just likes being left alone Thanks for comments, I think I'll deffinitely start helping newbs


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Very nice tank! I really like it.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

get some real plants in there and then I'll consider it perfect lol


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> get some real plants in there and then I'll consider it perfect lol


this ^^ your tank is nice but real plants only make a 100% perfect tank get to 110%. Plus it makes the water even healthier and the fish love em to. Plus they are not nearly as difficult as you may be thinking! Just watch out for the plants bringing in diseases or parasites or snails. One time i bought a plant at petsmart and it brought with it ich.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

my tank is perfect IMO and i dont have any live plants i dont want live plants its all fake and super bright colored!


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

dude, there's red cryptocoryne, anacris, and I just added some anubius frazeri today!!!!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry Revo and no offense but even though your tank is really pretty, its not my kind of tank, I prefer the natural look.
Now your on your way Dtetra!


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, I do agree with you, I just don't want to mess with it any more because everything's just so perfect, I don't want to possibly ruin it


----------

